# Why is M&R the most favored press?



## rdunmore (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi,
We went to the Printwear Show last week looking for a 6/4 press package which would be our first time purchasing screen printing equipment. We looked at everything there and were most impressed by the M&R Sidewinder, the Lawson HD-MAX, and the Brown MP-644. 

We thought all three were well-constructed, but thought the best value was the Brown. Since the show, we talked with a number of experienced people and their preference seems to run to the M&R. If we purchased the M&R over the Brown or Lawson it seems it would cost about $1000-$1500 more with the optional aluminum platens and side brackets. My question is the reason most people prefer the M&R just personal preference or is it worth the extra money? If it is worth the extra money, why?

Another press I wanted to look at but wasn't at the show is the Riley-Hopkins.

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Rich,

One of the key things about the M&R equipment is that the pallets and other items are interchangable with their automatic equipment. M&R is the #1 automatic presses in the market based on sales. The Sidewinder is a pretty new press (less than 1 year I think), but they have had the Chameleon for a long time - which in my opinion is the Cadillac of manual presses. I think M&R was focused on the automatic press market for a long time and have great auto presses - thus why they are so successful. 

Lawson has been around for a long time as well. The key is not to focus on the price as much as to the features of the presses and how the presses are built (quality of materials - plastic vs. metal parts, thickness of metal,...). Your press is a core investment. So, price should not be the determining factor or you could be disappointed in a couple of years.

You should also think about the Vastex press as well. I have seen two guys (both over 6'2" and over 200 lbs sit on the arms of the press on opposite sides. This press is made to last. Might be why they have such long warranties.

Hope this helps. Best wishes in your research.

Mark


----------



## rdunmore (Feb 25, 2007)

Mark,
Thanks for your reply, it is much appreciated. I will also look at the Vastex.

I remember the M&R rep saying that everything was interchangeable with their automatic. As we are primarily an embroidery company just starting out in screen printing, I don't see that we will be upgrading to an automatic for quite some time.

Just to clarify, I'm not looking for a cheap press - I want the best value for the money. By that, I mean we want rugged construction, aluminum platens, tight registration, quick setup, and side clamps. Does the Brown or Lawson press fit the bill with this criteria?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

The M&R chameleon is a lil on the high end but well worth every penny. I have had two of them until I got my auto.

My whole shop is Blue


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

Fluid said:


> The M&R chameleon is a lil on the high end but well worth every penny. I have had two of them until I got my auto.
> 
> My whole shop is Blue


.....Blue and SWF here too....I just painted our CAPS blue to match...LOL


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

My caps hat press is still orange yet everything else is blue. Exposure unit owned by M&R now as well I believe. We also have a 6-head and 40head SWF 

Good Choice on your equipment


----------



## rdunmore (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Fluid and DAGuide for your insight. I have found a shop that is selling their equipment and would appreciate your thoughts and what I should look out for in used equipment. I'm going to look at it tomorrow.

M&R Blue MAX III 6/4
Vastex 30" belt, 6 ft. dryer (not sure of model number)
National single point exposure unit 1000W


This equipment is 3-4 years old from what they are telling me. I can't find any information on the M&R press. Did they make a Blue Max III or did I mishear him and is it a Blue Max II?

Thanks.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Rich,

I would call M&R directly on this one and see if the Blue Max III exist. I would also ask them if there is a serial plate or some way to find out when that press was made. You can also check out and possible post a message on U.S. Screen Print & Inkjet Technology about the possible things to look for when purchasing used equipment. The key would be making sure that the press is in good condition and that replacement parts are still available - which should not be a problem with M&R. Hope this helps. Best wishes.

Mark


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

The Blue Max is an older press but still a good one. I actually had one years ago before getting my chameleon's. Contacting M&R is always a good thing. Either talk with Tim Foreman or Richard Hoffman if you can.

If you can get serial numbers for all the equipment contacting all the manufacturers with that number should enlighten you on any tech issues if any


----------



## BlackSheepHybrid (Nov 19, 2006)

Does chameleon could hold a large screen? I have Blue Mark II but I have problem printing a large screen since the side clamps wide/lenght are limited. 
Is there any costume palette for Blue MAx such, sleeve palette or Jacket?


----------



## scubadog (Jan 5, 2008)

Don't forget to look at the Anatol press. Just as good or better than M&R and less $.


----------



## Steelheader100 (Jan 18, 2007)

I love our M&R dryer and I've printed on an M&R gauntlet before and I can say that our next press will be an M&R. A 12 color sportsman E to be specific. If anyone is looking for M&R equipment they have a list of used stuff on their website. Some other manufacturers are listed as well. These are posted by the shops selling and are not being sold by M&R. Check it out here:
The M&R Companies :: Used Equipment


----------



## bbkoneill (May 25, 2008)

This is interesting reading as I'm in the market for complete screen printing set up. Sounds like M&R is the way to go. I was thinking about the Workhorse but the salesman said that the M&R were more durable. And, now reading the posts it sounds like you folks agree. We have a commercial embroidery shop, so this would be a great addition. 

Barb


----------



## ProTShirt (Dec 21, 2006)

Wow i was head strong on Vastex, but now im obligated to look at M & R.


----------



## bok (Mar 17, 2007)

Steelheader100 said:


> I love our M&R dryer and I've printed on an M&R gauntlet before and I can say that our next press will be an M&R. A 12 color sportsman E to be specific. If anyone is looking for M&R equipment they have a list of used stuff on their website. Some other manufacturers are listed as well. These are posted by the shops selling and are not being sold by M&R. Check it out here:
> The M&R Companies :: Used Equipment


I just bought M&R Sportsman E 12 color, it is great, I already have Sportsman 6 color and new one is so much better but it is a little bit slower.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

It's slower? How? Isn't the Sportman E a servo drive? Isn't the 6 color an air drive?


----------



## bbkoneill (May 25, 2008)

I will be setting up a small shop in the basement of our embroidery shop. If I were to purchase a chameleon, 6 color is what I'm thinking, what dryer would be a good choice? I certainly do not want to purchase one that is too small. Any suggestions on this possible purchase would be appreciated!

Thanks!
Barb


----------



## bok (Mar 17, 2007)

out da box said:


> It's slower? How? Isn't the Sportman E a servo drive? Isn't the 6 color an air drive?


Yes but it is bigger, with 6 color we can print around 80 doz and with 12 color around 72-74.


Both of them are servo drive.


----------



## Rob (Oct 28, 2006)

I am looking to get an auto and have decided on the MR line.
Can you guys give me some feed back on the pros or cons of the different MR Press
Price, Print Quality, Easy of use?

-MR Gauntlet
-MR Challenger
-MR Sportsman
-MR Diamond Back

Thanks in advance, also looking for this equipment in the Pacific NW or Canada


----------



## bok (Mar 17, 2007)

Rob said:


> I am looking to get an auto and have decided on the MR line.
> Can you guys give me some feed back on the pros or cons of the different MR Press
> Price, Print Quality, Easy of use?
> 
> ...


It really depend on what are you print. And how much money you have 
But MR is best choice when it comes to auto.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

The sportsman E 10 color servo with the 20x24" print area sound like a winner, if you got the $$$$.
WE have a 7 color Diamondback R-"B" package, good bang for the buck.


----------



## staned (Feb 25, 2007)

i've ran a high end sporty before and it's a nice press, but my anatol auto is much nicer.


----------



## bok (Mar 17, 2007)

staned said:


> i've ran a high end sporty before and it's a nice press, but my anatol auto is much nicer.


How come? Please give me some information.


----------



## staned (Feb 25, 2007)

i like the screen holders and micro systems better. also the control panel and program are very easy. plus it's servo indexer seems better. i think i can set up a job faster on the anatol. stan


----------



## bok (Mar 17, 2007)

staned said:


> i like the screen holders and micro systems better. also the control panel and program are very easy. plus it's servo indexer seems better. i think i can set up a job faster on the anatol. stan


Did you use Tri-loc on MR? Anatol seem a little bit soft.
Servo on Sportsman E is nice run perfectly and it's quiet.


----------



## ProTShirt (Dec 21, 2006)

Ehhh.. I went ahead and ordered myself the Vastex V-2000HD 4x6 with # attachment and some extra pallets. I tried press this past weekend at the show and loved it. With a 25 year warranty you cant go wrong!! And the press ROCKS! Cant wait to get it. Man o Man the shipping kills you $650!! YIKES


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

Don't buy a Lawson, we have an 8 color 10 station Trooper and it's a piece of junk. There is not much automatic about it!


----------



## screenprinter1 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey guys, I'll admit, that I haven't tried the M&R presses, I've tried many others however, and I have to say that I just love the original Hopkins. Now Hopkins BMW. They just hold their registration extremely well. They just flat out last forever. Here's the link to them.

HOPKINS/BWM Screen Printing Presses


----------



## OneBodyTees (Oct 4, 2008)

If you haven't yet, you are going to love the vastex. I have had the 6/6 for almost 4 years and absolutely love it. I read earlier about a couple of 6 foot guys sitting on the pallets... I confess that me (265 pounder) and my two children have played 'merry-go-round' on it numerous times just goofing off. The strength of that thing is unbelievable. If you haven't gotten the 'tray on wheels' or whatever they call it for the press to stand on to roll it around... it is also worth it. I bought it about 6 months ago and wish I had done it sooner. I gotta tell you, I once swore that I was going to wait for vastex to make an auto press before I bought one... that's how much I like them (them being the people and owner that run the place... customer service pretty much seals the deal with a good product for me). However... I don't believe they are going to do that any time soon... so... I am researching the autos and finding HUGE customer satisfactions on the M&R products. So much so that I believe that I would be just as happy as I am now had I heard of M&R when I was looking at the vastex. Lot of rambling here, but just happy to see another vastex-family-member. 
Have a Super one!
Dave


----------



## JOAT (Nov 12, 2008)

I have the Lawson HD Max with side clamps and it has been a great press. We have a smaller shop and it has been a great piece of equipment. I paid $3800 from a print show it is more than the Riley but less than the M&R and the others...The construction is very heavy and we would buy another one if-when the shop needs one. Not taking anything away from those guys but for the money it is a very nice press.


----------



## doskalata (May 16, 2010)

> Another press I wanted to look at but wasn't at the show is the Riley-Hopkins.
> Rich


Anyone got an opinion on the aero series amongst these other presses?



> Your press is a core investment.


this is what has gotten me from thinking about a Ryonet silver press, to even reading this thread.



> Wow i was head strong on Vastex, but now im obligated to look at M & R.


Me to, sorta, i feel like ive been walking around with my eyes closed solely thinking about a hopkins press.



> I have seen two guys (both over 6'2" and over 200 lbs sit on the arms of the press on opposite sides. This press is made to last.


thats impressive but is its practicability truly a factor? and what would make a Hopkins or a m&r less?


----------



## nation03 (Sep 2, 2008)

The aero series is a nice press. Riley Hopkins makes a great press, just get them with the micros instead of joystick. I would take a Vastex over M&R and an Antec Legend over everything. M&R isn't the only press out there and for your money, there are better options in my opinion.


----------



## DaveG (Aug 3, 2009)

nation03 said:


> ...and an Antec Legend over everything.


Amen to that!


----------

